# Completed: A novice build of Brians double scale beam engine



## Lesmo (May 17, 2012)

Well thats it with the finishing touches completed.







and a couple of vids of it running again.









http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=14883.0


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 17, 2012)

Lesmo---You have done yourself proud. Mine never looked that good the day it was finished!!!----Brian


----------



## gbritnell (May 17, 2012)

Lesmo,
Excellent work on your beam engine. Your finishing detail is outstanding. What project do you have lined up next?
gbritnell


----------



## lazylathe (May 17, 2012)

That is an excellent build of a beam engine Lesmo!!
Runs nice and slowly!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## Don1966 (May 17, 2012)

That is a excellent job on your beam engine I really like the fluted column on it. Great fit and finish.

Don


----------



## b.lindsey (May 17, 2012)

Nothing in the least is novice about that Lesmo....great job on a beautiful engine and runner!!!

Bill


----------



## Brian Rupnow (May 17, 2012)

LESMO---That top picture looks like "Project of the month" stuff to me!!!!


----------



## idahoan (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful engine!

Congrats.


Dave


----------



## Inky Engines (May 17, 2012)

A superb example of this engine - I built the smaller version last year, but it doesn't shine like yours!

Good luck with the Over-crank engine.

Kind regards

Geoff at Inky Engines


----------



## Maryak (May 17, 2012)

Lesmo,

If any engine I have built looked half as good as yours I would be a happy man. Beautiful work. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## steamer (May 17, 2012)

That is superbly done!  Awesome job!
 :bow: :bow:
Dave


----------



## arnoldb (May 18, 2012)

Like they say... Pretty as a Picture :bow:
Great job Lesmo!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## metalmad (May 18, 2012)

Hi Lesmo 
Top job Mate
Pete


----------



## tel (May 18, 2012)

Oh yes! I like it! Go to the top of the class for finish!


----------



## bearcar1 (May 18, 2012)

WOW! that's all I can say. th_confused0052 Thm:


BC1
Jim


----------



## Blogwitch (May 18, 2012)

Very nice indeed. :bow: :bow:

I just love classic bling.


John


----------



## Lesmo (May 18, 2012)

My thanks to you all for those very kind words guys, just the shot of motivation I need to get on with the next project, which is a bit above my pay grade to put it mildly.

Special thanks to Brian for his detailed plans without which this beam engine would never have even have got started.

In reply to George, I am going to get really ambitious and have a go at Stews over-crank engine, which I just love. The deciding factor in taking on this complicated task, was a comment made by John (Bogstandard) on this forum, which was in essence.
Just make it one part at a time and get it right. Thanks for that John I will certainly try.


----------



## doubletop (May 18, 2012)

Lesmo

I think you've misrepresented this post, there's nothing 'novice' about your beam engine at all. I'm sure that going to take pride of place in the house for some years to come.

I subscribe to John's "eating an elephant" approach, projects don't look so daunting doing it that way

Pete


----------



## clivel (May 18, 2012)

What a lovely engine Lesmo,
Somehow I had missed the build log,
but after seeing the finished project, I found the build log and thoroughly enjoyed reading it from "cover to cover".
Clive


----------



## Lesmo (May 25, 2012)

Sorry for the late response been busy on some other unrelated project, but thanks Pete & Clive for your kind comments, I had my first taste of the elephant sandwich yesterday evening and it was not too bad at all.

Cheers Les


----------



## steamer (May 25, 2012)

Well Done Lesmo!

 :bow:

Dave


----------



## Lesmo (May 29, 2012)

Thank's Dave it was nice of you comment

Les


----------

